# Price for 2007 Ariens 926LE?



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Any input on what a good price would be for a used 2007 Ariens 926LE, model 926001 with electric start? 6 forward/2 reverse speeds, headlight, and "joystick" control for the chute.

Thanks.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Blaine B. said:


> Any input on what a good price would be for a used 2007 Ariens 926LE, model 926001 with electric start? 6 forward/2 reverse speeds, headlight, and "joystick" control for the chute.
> 
> Thanks.


If it helps, advice from my post asking about the same machine (EDIT: not sure now, if 926 and 927 were same or not).



liftoff1967 said:


> I hope you don't pay more than $600 for that rig. I traded my 927 LE last October and got $550 for it and the dealer, Suburban Lawn in Ham Lake, said he would sell it $650. Mine was a good machine, I just wanted something a little different was all.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I assume they are similar. I will report back on what I score it for.....


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

cabinfever said:


> If it helps, advice from my post asking about the same machine (EDIT: not sure now, if 926 and 927 were same or not).


Phew, glad I did not have to type that out again,,,,,,,, thanks!

Blaine B, please report back with how ya did. Thanks!


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, this is a huge unit. VERY heavy. Surprised how beefy it is compared to my Dad's Troybilt 2410. I was jealous and had to get a two-stage myself.

I scored this 2007 model for $375. I looked it over really well. Only things i found were that one of the shear pins for the augers was snapped. The owner didn't even know it. So who knows how long they were only using 1/2 of the potential of the unit.

Second, the chute would not spring up by itself. I fixed that already, the sides of the deflector were too tight against the chute.

And third, when you prime it a couple of times, gas will leak out. Perhaps the float or pintle seat are messed up (reminds me of my dad's Toro CCR 3650 single stage!)

It runs great, starts up easily, and the forward and reverse speeds work great. Very little rust, just towards the bottom. It was garage kept and not abused.

Perhaps the only difference between the 926 and the 927 is that the 927 has the "easy turn" levers for disabling the drive on one of the wheels, which this one does not.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blaine B, I would say you did very good on the price. Yea, you may need to do a little carb work, but over all it was a good deal. New, mine was almost a grand.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have the same machine, and you stole that one. It is a great machine.

Good luck.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

The strange part was that there was virtually no negotiation.

They just wanted to buy a smaller unit so the wife could handle it. This IS a freaking heavy boat. But I can handle it...


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

The only thing I notice, upon shutting down the motor, is that it will "knock" once or twice before the crank stops rotating. I wonder if this is "normal" or not.

This 926 has the Tecumseh motor.

Edit - Just read another thread on here from February about the 926, and the "knock" may be the cam engaging the valves, which is perfectly normal.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I know nothing about the knock except that the hammer blades on my chipper/shredder do that.

As for the priming, that is normal. The carb is mounted below the intake port on those engines and priming pushes air into the fuel bowl. That air forces fuel up the main jet and into the carb. Over priming ( or more like normal priming ) causes the fuel to drip out the choke as it isn't going to drip up hill.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Interesting. Either way the leaky primer isn't a big deal.

My Father's Toro CCR 3650 would leak fuel through the intake while sitting when not in use. So I replaced the pintle and the seat. It stopped leaking when not in use, but if you prime it, it will still overflow through the intake. It never used to do that before, and my newer Toro Power Clear 210 (very similar to the CCR) does not do this as well.

So that's why I figured that it was abnormal.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Skip to 5 minutes in to see the primer:


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Blaine B. said:


> Perhaps the only difference between the 926 and the 927 is that the 927 has the "easy turn" levers for disabling the drive on one of the wheels, which this one does not.


Looks like yours has a remote deflector adjustment, the 927LE (or at least the one I looked at) doesn't. Nice deal.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes it does. Not that big of a deal for me, just more crap to break.

As I said the chute would not return to its upright position, but the chute was binding on the other half of the chute and the spring was not able to push it upwards. I repaired that.

Also I believe the 927 is a 27" unit. Apparently the 9 is for 9 horsepower and the 26 or 27 is for the cutting width.

I think I may also install a switch for the headlight.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Skip to 5 minutes in to see the primer:


Interesting tidbit.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I ordered some shear bolts from eBay as well, they match up with the part number that I need for this Ariens.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

So today I pulled off the carb to give it a cleaning and clean out the main jets. It was running fine, but I figured I would go through it. Plus, when I lower the idle, it surges. Not a huge concern because.....why would I even run at less than maximum throttle?

Anyway, I reassembled, and it still surges when I lower the idle from full.

I can run at full throttle with the choke fully open and it will run fine and smooth, but if I decrease throttle, it will surge back and forth.

Any ideas?

Also, how full should the auger gearbox be?

I got one replacement shear pin installed and lubricated the four grease points on the front auger shaft, along with the remote gear system for rotating the chute.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Get some Sea Foam and run it in the gas 

Sea Foam Motor Treatment (Seafoam)


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I already used some before I cleaned the carb. I will have to use more, once I actually use the machine to do some work.


----------

